# My New Kipor 3000ti !!



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

I guess this is classified as a "modification"?? Anyway, today i started up my new Kipor 3000ti generator - man is this baby quiet! I ran if for an hour under load to break it in a little. You can find a photo in my gallery at....

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4625

I plan to get more photos up now that my computer is repair - had a virus and my hard drive crashed about the same time I got my 21RS.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Outback21









LOL! Gotta love your photo composition...
Great to hear that you love your new Kipor, I've heard really good things about them








Enjoy all the great things it can do for you!
Now go camping








Dawn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

outback21 said:


> I guess this is classified as a "modification"?? Anyway, today i started up my new Kipor 3000ti generator - man is this baby quiet! I ran if for an hour under load to break it in a little. You can find a photo in my gallery at....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4625
> 
> I plan to get more photos up now that my computer is repair - had a virus and my hard drive crashed about the same time I got my 21RS.


Congratulations on the Kipor, I have the same unit except it has wheels and a pullout handle like on a suitcase.

I have really enjoyed the Kipor so far it will run the AC unit and like you said it is quite and my 13 year old can carry it. I even ran the AC above 6000 feet and did great.

If you ever let it run out of gas while running it will be a pain to start. I did this and after refilling the tank it just would not start. Well while I was looking at it I saw a label that said if it ran out of gas wait 15 minutes before trying to start it again. So I waited 15 minutes and it started right up. Now if I'm running the AC unit I will stop the gen after 4 hours and refill the tank and if I'm not running the AC I can run it all day without a refill.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

outback21 said:


> I guess this is classified as a "modification"?? Anyway, today i started up my new Kipor 3000ti generator - man is this baby quiet! I ran if for an hour under load to break it in a little. You can find a photo in my gallery at....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4625
> 
> I plan to get more photos up now that my computer is repair - had a virus and my hard drive crashed about the same time I got my 21RS.


Nice!! So how much does one of those bad boys weigh? Also, how much did it cost?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> I guess this is classified as a "modification"?? Anyway, today i started up my new Kipor 3000ti generator - man is this baby quiet! I ran if for an hour under load to break it in a little. You can find a photo in my gallery at....
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4625
> 
> I plan to get more photos up now that my computer is repair - had a virus and my hard drive crashed about the same time I got my 21RS.


Congratulations on the Kipor, I have the same unit except it has wheels and a pullout handle like on a suitcase.

I have really enjoyed the Kipor so far it will run the AC unit and like you said it is quite and my 13 year old can carry it. I even ran the AC above 6000 feet and did great.

If you ever let it run out of gas while running it will be a pain to start. I did this and after refilling the tank it just would not start. Well while I was looking at it I saw a label that said if it ran out of gas wait 15 minutes before trying to start it again. So I waited 15 minutes and it started right up. Now if I'm running the AC unit I will stop the gen after 4 hours and refill the tank and if I'm not running the AC I can run it all day without a refill.

Good luck and enjoy!
[/quote]

Ok i have a question. Does it idle down like the honda to conserve gas? if so how long will it run?


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Once you figure out that part about letting the gas trickle down into the carb for 15 minutes after it runs out of gas, it isn't a problem to run it out of gas. I run mine out of gas on purpose whenever it is going into storage for a while. It's easier to wait the fifteen minutes than to spend hours either cleaning the carb yourself or taking it to a repair shop when the gas dries out and crusts over in there.... I learned this the hard way. I have a 3500ti. I also use Stabil in all my portable gas cans as a result of that experience.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok i have a question. Does it idle down like the honda to conserve gas? if so how long will it run?
[/quote]
Yes is does it is called a "Smart Throttle Switch" and it will idle down and is super quite in this mode. I can not use that switch when I want to start the AC unit but if I know I will be running the AC for a long time without the AC cycling I can turn it back on and it will slow down and conserve fuel and is quieter too. With the switch off and running the AC it will last for 4.5 to 5 hours and longer with the switch on. If I'm not using the AC and just charging the batteries and running the trailer it will run all day. Hope this helps.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

$949.00 for that generator, including shipping (shipping was "free"). Please, I would appreciate it if no one tells me they paid less!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

outback21 said:


> $949.00 for that generator, including shipping (shipping was "free"). Please, I would appreciate it if no one tells me they paid less!!


That is a real good price, I got mine for less but that was 2 months ago and they have gone up sense then. I have a friend who is looking for one and the best he can find right now is aboty $1000 to the door. So you did good.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Kipors have increased steadily in price since they came on the market. I got my 3500ti about 18+/- months ago for $749 including shipping. Yep. No lie. But everyone considered it a big risk to buy an unproven generator from China via the internet. They went up a little before Katrina, then the price bounced up a lot.

I took mine in for regular maintenance a couple months ago and the shop owner looked at it with a raised eyebrow. He only agreed to take it after I explained it wasn't broke, I just needed an oil change, etc. Whe I went to pick it up, he was really excited about it, asking how much I paid, where I got it, etc.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> Kipors have increased steadily in price since they came on the market. I got my 3500ti about 18+/- months ago for $749 including shipping. Yep. No lie. But everyone considered it a big risk to buy an unproven generator from China via the internet. They went up a little before Katrina, then the price bounced up a lot.
> 
> I took mine in for regular maintenance a couple months ago and the shop owner looked at it with a raised eyebrow. He only agreed to take it after I explained it wasn't broke, I just needed an oil change, etc. Whe I went to pick it up, he was really excited about it, asking how much I paid, where I got it, etc.


Wow that was a great price and that one is even bigger than mine. I know what you mean, I was concerned and I had read a lot of good things about it. So I bought one off of Ebay and haven't regretted it at all. I really love this Gen.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> Kipors have increased steadily in price since they came on the market. I got my 3500ti about 18+/- months ago for $749 including shipping. Yep. No lie. But everyone considered it a big risk to buy an unproven generator from China via the internet. They went up a little before Katrina, then the price bounced up a lot.


Actually, Kipor is a New Zealand company - but perhaps they use China labor, I don't know. Their web site is Kipor

So far I am really impressed with the quality of the Kipor generator. We'll see how it performs over the long haul.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

It looks like your 3000 is the suitcase size, whereas I thought all the KGE3000ti's were the larger "boxer" versions- which were a lot heavier. Have they recently changed? I wish Honda would come up with a suitcase sized 3000eu........


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm sorry to say but I recently got my KIPOR 3000TI (now to be renamed appropriately the KIPOR 2600) delivered from Oregon to my So Cal door for $960.00 *with a four (4) year warranty* from an authorized Kipor dealer. With that kind of warranty protection, I feel I got a great deal.

NOTE: Ebay sellers only offer a 1 year warranty. Authorized dealers offer a standard 2 year warranty. The dealer I purchased from (see link below) doubles the 2 year warranty through an oil product he sells for the Kipor generator.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=KIPOR+3000TI#


----------

